# Awesome & DetailedUK Summer Bash 2012



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Day Only Deals - Unbeatable Prices
Awesome Gift Vouchers To Be Won!
Show & Shine Awards For VAG Classes
Awesome Line Up Of Cars
Rolling Road Demo
DJ 
Food
Club Stands
Mega Raffle
For more details please Visit http://awesomegti.com/shows

We have along with all the other clubs a maximum of 10 cars allowed on theTT club pitch (this is due to us having the pitch in front of awesomes building same position as last year). I am starting a list of DEFINITE confirmed attendees on a first come first served basis. This will not be a TTOC stand so all are welcome please put your name forward. I am doing this is in the interest of fairness, so names please as follows.
If you are unsure that you can make it DO NOT put your name down as confirmed put it as a MAYBE and I will put you as a reserve
If you just say *I will go ect ect* you will be ignored&#8230; say DEFINITE or MAYBE in your post
If all the confirmed places are taken up you will go on the reserved list

*THIS IS A VERY BUSY SHOW SO ALL NEED TO BE AT AWESOME BY 9AM I AM TOLD SO UNLESS YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR 9AM THEN PLEASE LET ANOTHER FROM THE RESERVE LIST TAKE YOUR PLACE.*

*CONFIRMED*

1. BIGSYD
2. tonksy26 
3. ImolaTT
4. Anakin
5. tony_rigby_uk
6. burns
7. 
8. TTsline02
9. shell
10. garyv6

All full 8) if there is any drop outs from the confirmed list the place will be filled from the reserved list 

*RESERVED*

1. A3DFU (trying to make it after 11.30AM)
2. 
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Anybody intending to enter the show and shine can enter on the day and will be on the club stand and not in a separate area

If anybody has a problem with the number allowed on the stand feel free to give awesome a call and ask to speak to mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Count me in please, Syd! 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be a definite please, Syd.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think I might be there as well


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good to see one person can read :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Ime a definate Syd thanks


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

DEFINITE
I'm going down to this, would love to join you on your stand


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am working I will see if I can get it off


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I can confirm I will be in attendance (DEFINITELY) please put me on list


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Seriously, I have to type the exact phrase?! :roll: :lol:

Please could I have a place on this? I am definitely a definite, and even if I drop dead between now and the date of the event, I promise to attend nonetheless! :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

burns said:


> Seriously, I have to type the exact phrase?! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Please could I have a place on this? I am definitely a definite, and even if I drop dead between now and the date of the event, I promise to attend nonetheless! :lol:


 :twisted: I will think about it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Go on then Syd..i will definately be thinking about attending..  
Steve


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Where is the event?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Go on then Syd..i will definately be thinking about attending..
> Steve


So because you are


> thinking about attending


 you want to be put on the reserved list


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Genie..the event is near Manchester.

Go on then Syd, youve forced meee aaand where i have to say definatelyyyyy
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

So because you



A3DFU said:


> Think I might be there


I will put you down on the reserve list


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Upto now the list is looking very colourful..
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down as a deffo


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

DEFINITE


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think we just need a green for the full set..  
Steve


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

put me down as a DEFINITE please


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

AHHH it was close, but reds will have to be the bookends..  
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Full in a day - :?

Oh well. I will be there to wander round.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about 2 stands like last time..it would be upto Awesome though..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

IIRC, there were 15 cars on the stand last year? As you've said, Steve, it's up to Awesome to sort this?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The 2 stands last year were for 2 different clubs the TTOC and the Mk1 club. I was told in no uncertain terms by Awesome that we ( that is the TTOC) could only have 10 cars but of course I was talking out of my backside. :roll:. This year it is NOT a TTOC pitch but from what Syd says a first come first served and any TT can go on it not just TTOC members. I am sure if I am wrong Syd will correct me. I work Sundays so put me with the maybes reserved list Syd thanks.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Is it the same crazy DJ as last year? :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> IIRC, there were 15 cars on the stand last year? As you've said, Steve, it's up to Awesome to sort this?


That was last year...speaking to mark yesterday regarding the show there is a max of 10 cars per club THIS year and he also put an announcement on awesomes facebook page for all the other clubs regarding car numbers

on the list Les


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If there are ten cars per club stand and this isn't a TTOC only stand then the TTOC surely can apply for it's own members only stand , Dani you have the contacts.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> If there are ten cars per club stand and this isn't a TTOC only stand then the TTOC surely can apply for it's own members only stand , Dani you have the contacts.


I have the contacts Andrew, that's correct. But I don't want to muscle into the North-West region; so perhaps one of the North-West regulars within the TTOC would be the right person to sort a separate TTOC stand with Awesome?

Errrrr ,,,,,, is Irlam/Manchester North-West or North-Midlands? :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I did not do this for the NW I did it because nobody else was, I am not a rep so presumed I could not sort a stand for the TTOC so made a point that it was not exclusive TTOC it was open to all... TTOC members and Non TTOC members


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Will deffo be there folks - no TT i'm afraid, but I'll park in that overflow thingy .... where all the lowered cars scrape there valances ta bits .... :lol:

Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't wait for this now.. can't see the dates though on works comp.. GRRR it can't be far away now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Will deffo be there folks - no TT i'm afraid, but I'll park in that overflow thingy .... where all the lowered cars scrape there valances ta bits .... :lol:
> 
> Mark


heard this may be used to extend the show arena..so i dont know where JP will park.
Steve


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I should be there, perhaps even in the TT ! Depends if i get my finger out and fit the various bits i have waiting, and of course if the weather is any good !


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Less than 2 weeks to go 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> If there are ten cars per club stand and this isn't a TTOC only stand then the TTOC surely can apply for it's own members only stand , Dani you have the contacts.


Wouldn't want to have to mix and saints preserve us talk with common people would you Andrew :roll: :lol:

Syd my good buddy have a blast shag and well done for sorting it mate :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If there are ten cars per club stand and this isn't a TTOC only stand then the TTOC surely can apply for it's own members only stand , Dani you have the contacts.
> ...


You miss my point, last this this was heavily oversubscribed .


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Bar one or two this is a TTOC members stand supporting the TT...anyway we will ALL have a good day we just need the weather 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

One week to go 8) hope the weather is like today 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im going offshore tomoz for a week, so unless it is cancelled today, i wont be at Awesome.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Im going offshore tomoz for a week, so unless it is cancelled today, i wont be at Awesome.
> Steve


Downer  ,let me know m8 asap when you know for deffo so somebody can have your place if you can't make it


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Zero chance of my car being ready for this.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Dropping like a prossi's knickers !!!! :roll:

I'm still there... looks like having a KO4 is much more reliable than any large turbo.. I just point and press the pedal. every day for years... :roll: I hate seeing all the big turbo's not making these events. it's such a shame as they usually provide the car porn..


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Dropping like a prossi's knickers !!!! :roll:
> 
> I'm still there... looks like having a KO4 is much more reliable than any large turbo.. I just point and press the pedal. every day for years... :roll: I hate seeing all the big turbo's not making these events. it's such a shame as they usually provide the car porn..


Ahhh this is what prompted your post. Just so you know - if I hadn't decided to upgrade everything while it's off the road it would have been back in action weeks ago


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

If there are any spots available from drop outs could i squeeze in ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> If there are any spots available from drop outs could i squeeze in ?


i can stick you on the reserve list m8


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Unfortunately Olympic duty calls and thanks to G4S this looks like the first of many days off I'm going to have cancelled. In fact looks unlikely I'm going to get may days off this side of September. So won't be able to make this one (not a single show attended all year now) and my spot on the stand is up for grabs.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Unfortunately Olympic duty calls and thanks to G4S this looks like the first of many days off I'm going to have cancelled. In fact looks unlikely I'm going to get may days off this side of September. So won't be able to make this one (not a single show attended all year now) and my spot on the stand is up for grabs.


Sorry you can't make it mark ,I will send dani a pm to see if she is still wanting to go on the stand


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Due to Steve V6 working away there is now a free space on the stand for Sunday 8) 1st up gets it but you MUST be able to get to awesome before 9AM


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My space has been brushed and hoovered and is available for a worthy TT..
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Syd, if it's possible to get away early I may yet still come for the morning - don't need to be in work until later. However that spot on the stand is obviously available for anyone who can stay the whole day.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I can come as I live pretty close


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Demessiah said:


> I can come as I live pretty close


Can you be there before 9am m8


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, I might shoot down to this event, not been on the forum for a long time, but I am big turbo and my car can defo make it!

Tim O


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

What time would you advise gettin there for ? Spoke to a mate who's going and he said he's goig for half 7 !!!!! I was like wtf !!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Think 9 is the latest m8 and will be very busy at that time so the earlier you can get parked up easier


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, if you arrive after 9.00 is there no chance of parking up with the rest of the TTs?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

It's just that it's such a busy show and the pitch we have is in front of awesom and we will have other clubs next to us so to save spaces for people is not practical as cars turn up they will be put in line


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck with the show and I hope the weather is kind.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You said it before me Steve; have fun all


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> You said it before me Steve; have fun all


Great minds..
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's piddling down


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tonksy26 said:


> It's piddling down


belated weather report lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have fun any way don't worry about me stuck at work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Wasn't bad, some nice cars there.

Only stayed a couple of hours as it was lashing down :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Woot won best club


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Woot won best club


Congrats m8 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

m8 = me getting down with the kidz :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Woot won best club


Nice one mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=ffa ... c46e432a62


















































































Great day, the weather was bad in the morning then a lovely day in the afternoon, the TTforum won two trophy's
one for best club and Garry won a trophy for his immaculate red TT V6.It was a great turn out considering the weather :evil: see you all at the wigan show in a few weeks 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well done guys and gals, pity about the weather early on.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congrats all involved 

Nice pictures Syd!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Gary and Syd well done all who were on the stand to win the trophy.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Les & thanks for spelling my name right *Gary with one R Syd* gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

garyv6 said:


> Thanks Les & thanks for spelling my name right *Gary with one R Syd* gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


Ooops bloody brain good job I did not miss the r out altogether


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like a good day. Well done Gary with the Trophy. Nice to see a red V6 win.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Looks like a good day. Well done Gary with the Trophy. Nice to see a V6 win.


I agree 100% :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

Well done guys . I went in the afternoon when the weather was good . Loved the orange TTRS whosoever that was 8)


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazypaving said:


> Well done guys . I went in the afternoon when the weather was good . Loved the orange TTRS whosoever that was 8)


Mine. and thanks 
was a fun day in the end, didnt expect it to be that busy. Nice that our stand won too, lots of nice TT's.


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

Anakin said:


> Crazypaving said:
> 
> 
> > Well done guys . I went in the afternoon when the weather was good . Loved the orange TTRS whosoever that was 8)
> ...


I was gonna have a chat to ya .......you was pre occupied making a rolli i think


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazypaving said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > Crazypaving said:
> ...


haha I can talk and roll  Got a odd look from a copper too lol.


----------

